

Wasn't Yahoo supposed to let you "stake a claim" on a Yahoo ID on July 15th? - benguild

I can&#x27;t figure out a way to do that. And it&#x27;s the 16th now.
======
benguild
Original story: [http://yahoo.tumblr.com/post/52805929240/yourname-yahoo-
com-...](http://yahoo.tumblr.com/post/52805929240/yourname-yahoo-com-can-be-
yours)

~~~
kenrose
They're careful with the wording:

"In mid July, anyone can have a shot at scoring the Yahoo! ID they want. In
mid August, users who staked a claim on certain IDs can come to Yahoo! to
discover which one they got."

"What if you haven’t logged into Yahoo! for over a year, but want to keep your
Yahoo! ID? It’s easy. All you have to do is log on to any Yahoo! product
before July 15th."

Note that they don't give an exact day for when you can stake a claim. It's
just "mid July". That could be as late as July 20.

Not sure what you mean by "it's the 16th now".

~~~
benguild
I guess mid-July and the mention of July 15th would imply the same date.

Agreed, careful wording.

